

Comcast, Stop Scamming Me So I Can Stop Scamming You - NickSarath
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/24/comcast-stop-scamming-me-so-i-can-stop-scamming-you/

======
PhrosTT
When you call to complain, they're ratcheting you up to an even more expensive
package ("We even threw the super mega movie package; and turboboosty
internets!").

Although it gets your bill lowered, when the discounts expire you land at an
EVEN HIGHER bill than you're currently complaining about.

